
Everyone recommends flossing – but there's hardly any proof it works - amelius
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/aug/02/dental-floss-proof-works-guidelines-dropped
======
tlb
There's an inverted-U graph of approval vs. effect size. Most things with no
effect aren't approved. Things with moderate effect are heavily studied until
enough evidence is gathered for approval. Things with huge effect don't get
much study, because it's not very exciting. For instance, bottles of vitamin C
pills in the US are labeled "This product is not designed to treat or cure any
disease", despite everyone knowing that they cure scurvy.

I wonder which side of the U flossing is on.

------
storafrid
Who did ever suggest flossing to prevent cavities? That would be bananas.

As for gingivitis (and its potential to cause periodontitis, which is the real
culprit) - flossing is a low-risk and low-gain recommendation, when looking at
a population. On an individual level, for a patient with early periodontitis
and tight-fit teeth, it can be the best recommendation ever. There is evidence
suggesting that when properly applied (i.e. by a professional), flossing works
great for preventing gingivitis.

------
sunstone
Flossing is excellent though for dental professionals who otherwise would be
dealing with a constant stream of heavily bleeding gums. Ugh!

------
ursus_bonum
Yeah but if I floss regularly my gums stop bleeding when I poke at them.

What more do I need?

------
conjectures
Ditto parachutes, no RCTs.

